# Eurotunnel to Carrefour in Calais



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi, going over to France on Saturday via the tunnel. I would like to go to Carrefour when we arrive, to stock up, but we haven't been to Cite Europe yet so have no idea whether it's easy to find or not. Can't seem to work out on Google map where we exit the tunnel and which road we come out on. Can anyone tell me if it's relatively easy and quick? Many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ca...=1I7SNYK&redir_esc=&ei=j5tdTbzRG4mt8AOAwpGZCw

tony


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Auchan*

we prefer Auchan at Boulogne

Just a thought. Easy parking too.

TM


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Or even Auchan in Calais. It depends on which way you're heading.

tony


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

We're heading down the coast so I think I might go for the Auchan at Boulogne - thanks everyone - I knew you'd be the best people to ask! I love it that I can sit here wondering about something, then put the question on the site and 2 mins later I have the answer. Magic!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Then:

http://www.boulogne-guide.co.uk/shopping/auchan-hypermarket.html

tony


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We arrived off the Tunnel just after midnight last September - it took 5 minutes to travel 1 mile to the aire at Carrefour/Cite Europe.

It is easy to "drive" using Google maps.

As an introduction to France, it's an easy start, allowing you time to adapt to driving on the "wrong" side, followed by an easy ride down the motorway.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

If it's Carrefour at Cite Europe that you want, you can hardly miss it, just follow the signs when leaving the tunnel. However, like others here I would suggest that Auchan would be a much better idea.

The Auchan at Coquelles is literally a stones throw (as the crow flies) from the tunnel entrance, simply take the A16 motorway towards Boulogne, exit at Sortie 41 (one junction North) and follow the signs to Auchan. usually the cheapest place in Calais to buy your diesel and not a bad place to buy breakfast or lunch.

http://www.calais-guide.co.uk/shopping/auchan-hypermarket.html


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

If you are looking for wine on your trip, we reckon the Carrefour selection of red wine is much better than Auchan. Not a lot of white wines in French supermarkets but if you have time, there are a couple of wine warehouses in Calais....Majestic and opposite is the Calais Wine Superstore. Plenty of white wines there.

One plus for Auchan is the cheap diesel......Euro 1.23/litre a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Also you cant get Diesel at Carrefour -city europe because of the height barrier  , so Auchan is beter but the Carrefour is Huge at city Europe.

happy travels


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

lidls for white wine over here !!!


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

me0wp00 said:


> lidls for white wine over here !!!


Lidli every time much cheaper easy parking.We only ever shop at Lidl when in France.Much Much cheaper than carrefour


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

not as cheap lately, I've found lidl prices to have risen quite a bit in the last 6 months, especially the meat and veg.
We use Lidls for booze, Leader price for biscuits, crackers and sweets for the kids. 
I like Auchan for meat and veg. Would love to be able to afford my weekly shop there as the quality of the fish, bread and general stuff is lovely but it's slightly more expensive than say Super U. 
Carrefour do have discount ranges which seems to have helped their market share a bit and the discount bread is quite like english sliced loaf (or Toastligne). 
Super U/Hyper U is quite a good all rounder but I personally don't like Leclercs, always find the veg isn't great, meat not as nice as it could be and some of the shops need a good clean....Do find when out and about that motorhomes are usually found in Lidls or carrefour 
ahh now i've done the rundown of french supermarkets, I'm off to Lidls with the kids while DH it is the DIY shop !!


----------

